# UK University Raa Raa girls. Help me!



## KSKatze (Nov 15, 2012)

Why is it that UK Universities seem to be populated by loud, shallow sounding posh girls who talk continuously with at least 20% of their words being "like"? 

Oh it's not the first time i've noticed this, but this is the first time i've decided to online rant about them. 

I'm not an undergrad any more but i'm surrounded by them. Argh!

How do i cope with them?

Do you identify with the Raa? If so, can you please explain how you are actually sound, kind, intelligent people that are just misunderstood?

Please?!


----------



## Riptide (Feb 13, 2014)

I am none of the things the post mentioned but I couldn't help but felt the urge to tell you how dare you forgot to mention their signature hair flipping/messing move! It is an insult to them! And why didn't you mention all the public school boyfriends of them and their trackpants?

I didn't go near them but my ex was living opposite to one of them. From what she told me, some of them WERE indeed clever but were ruined by their upbringing and association. One of them was actually very nice though but to be honest she was really naive and...well...slow.

Not really helpful I know.


----------



## KSKatze (Nov 15, 2012)

Riptide said:


> I am none of the things the post mentioned but I couldn't help but felt the urge to tell you how dare you forgot to mention their signature hair flipping/messing move! It is an insult to them! And why didn't you mention all the public school boyfriends of them and their trackpants?
> 
> I didn't go near them but my ex was living opposite to one of them. From what she told me, some of them WERE indeed clever but were ruined by their upbringing and association. One of them was actually very nice though but to be honest she was really naive and...well...slow.
> 
> Not really helpful I know.


Haha i could write a whole species guide. But i'd probably die from stress.

The species is evolving... Some sort of "up do" seems to be popular at the moment... but UGG boots are no longer required.


----------



## Bazinga187 (Aug 7, 2011)




----------



## Riptide (Feb 13, 2014)

Sorry she just isn't 'classy' enough to represent Raa. 
Where is Louise when you need her.


----------



## KSKatze (Nov 15, 2012)

Bazinga187 said:


>


What's this from?


----------



## KSKatze (Nov 15, 2012)

This is funny: *
How Not To Draw: Anatomy of a RAHHH
*
**preview**









And apparently the general consensus is to spell is rah. Rah


----------



## Riptide (Feb 13, 2014)

Made in Chelsea, a Channel Four 'reality show'.
No point to watch it if you're not a upper middle class or thinking to marry one. These people live in another dimension where there is no recession or elderly.


----------



## Emtropy (Feb 3, 2013)

I've never heard of such people? 

I mean, I know who you mean. But I just call them chavs. Do I need to be more specific?


----------



## StElmosDream (May 26, 2012)

Emtropy said:


> I've never heard of such people?
> 
> I mean, I know who you mean. But I just call them chavs. Do I need to be more specific?


Chavs would be the opposite; dressed in expensive looking brands or perceived as pretentious from low income backgrounds (the closest analogy I can think of is 'street-boy racers' funnelling much of their income into cars they can barely afford while being known for little else).


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution (Oct 8, 2013)

I don't think they are. Maybe you're judgemental.

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## C3bBb (Oct 22, 2013)

KSKatze said:


> Why is it that UK Universities seem to be populated by loud, shallow sounding posh girls who talk continuously with at least 20% of their words being "like"?
> 
> Oh it's not the first time i've noticed this, but this is the first time i've decided to online rant about them.
> 
> ...


Eh. Even though I'm in the US our "woo" girls at college might certainly have their ditzy moments but I think their lack of intelligence and emotional depth is unfairly perpetuated by media outlets, which affects downstream cultural views. Having been friends with some of these girls I think there's a lot more to them than meets the eye, if you just get the chance to have an actual conversation to them rather than forming pre-conceived judgments. 

Hell, you might be surprised.


----------



## KSKatze (Nov 15, 2012)

Emtropy said:


> I've never heard of such people?
> 
> I mean, I know who you mean. But I just call them chavs. Do I need to be more specific?


Yeah these people are usually very well off


----------



## KSKatze (Nov 15, 2012)

isingthebodyelectric said:


> I don't think they are. Maybe you're judgemental.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


I know, i am judgemental. Very in fact. Hence half my post was rant-like, the second was a plea to help me have more compassion/understanding :crazy:.


----------



## KSKatze (Nov 15, 2012)

Senshu_Ben_Gone said:


> Eh. Even though I'm in the US our "woo" girls at college might certainly have their ditzy moments but I think their lack of intelligence and emotional depth is unfairly perpetuated by media outlets, which affects downstream cultural views. Having been friends with some of these girls I think there's a lot more to them than meets the eye, if you just get the chance to have an actual conversation to them rather than forming pre-conceived judgments.
> 
> Hell, you might be surprised.


Woo girls eh. I know, i think talking to some of them might help. Though i doubt i'll ever fail to roll my eyes :tongue:.

Actually i was listening to a rah girl who was on the phone to a friend the other day. Her loud conversation was irritating me a bit.. but then she started telling a story about how this stranger had just lost his temper with her and her friends on the bus and he had shouted "Will you shut up!! Do you posh uni students ever get out of your student bubble?!". After me slightly sympathising with the guy's opinion, i listened in again and the girl then started to explain to her phone friend that she had told the guy that she was really baffled because she was actually from a rather poor area and that she didn't mean to make people angry... the guy apparently had apologised... 

It had obviously affected her a bit to have told the story.

Meh, perhaps i need to take up yoga.


----------



## KSKatze (Nov 15, 2012)

Riptide said:


> Made in Chelsea, a Channel Four 'reality show'.
> No point to watch it if you're not a upper middle class or thinking to marry one. These people live in another dimension where there is no recession or elderly.


Hmm perhaps I should watch this show, it might well enlighten me?

Actually scrap that.


----------



## swickaroo (Jul 2, 2014)

I'm an American studying at a UK university and I don't think I've ever seen so many false eyelashes at an early morning class ever before. In the US, half the people are wearing sweatpants in class and don't care about looking good, haha! If you guys wouldn't mind helping me with some uni research, take this 12-Q survey: https://qtrial2014.az1.qualtrics.com/SE/?SID=SV_eXKe1kZPi8uiP8F


----------



## DAPHNE XO (Jan 16, 2012)

Where do you live? It sounds like you live in a "Raa" area to be honest....

I'm not Raa but I've had friends who were in the past, and they were genuinely really nice girls - they just had very few life experiences outside "Daddy's Golden Bubble."

You have to remember these girls live a very sheltered life that's also VERY COMFORTABLE, there is zero reason for them to actually venture out of this bubble because everyone else is poor and they are not.

Don't take what they do so personally, it's not about you, it's about the fact that they don't know anything else, and they don't really care to either.

PS: I LOVE MADE IN CHELSEA OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG and Lucy is one of my faves, but I guess you can call me wannabe Raa


----------



## tinker_tailor (Jul 11, 2014)

JungleDelRey said:


> Where do you live? It sounds like you live in a "Raa" area to be honest....
> 
> I'm not Raa but I've had friends who were in the past, and they were genuinely really nice girls - they just had very few life experiences outside "Daddy's Golden Bubble."
> 
> ...


Some of these girls are nice but there are those who aren't actually that rich and pretend to be rah. Those are usually obnoxious and like to think they're God's gift or something.


----------



## DAPHNE XO (Jan 16, 2012)

^word.


----------

